# What is on your Z Worktable???



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Olay small is not discounted here and inquiring minds want to know/see what is going on in the small world of MRR these days.

So break out the digital Cam and let's see what ya got???!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

subwayaz said:


> Olay small is not discounted here and inquiring minds want to know/see what is going on in the small world of MRR these days.
> 
> So break out the digital Cam and let's see what ya got???!


Over 100 views an not one reply.
Maybe their zzzz...Zoom dosent work.

I guess there are less Z modelers then S modelers here.

I didn't think that could be possible.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Z ?

Maybe they're all trying to catch some Z's ... Zzzzz ... asleep, maybe?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,
Just started the Z scale covered bridge. In pic1 I have laid out the side frames of the truss and pined them to !/4" foamcore board. That's what I use for starting all truss type bridges. In pic2 both truss sides are assembled and I sand them smooth. In pic3 I clamp some of the Deck pieces to the top and bottom to hold the bridge square and then glue 2 more on the ends of top and a couple in place for the actual deck. In pic4 I've added more decking pices and added cross bracing across top!! That's where i'm at now!!!

Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi all,
> Just started the Z scale covered bridge. In pic1 I have laid out the side frames of the truss and pined them to !/4" foamcore board. That's what I use for starting all truss type bridges. In pic2 both truss sides are assembled and I sand them smooth. In pic3 I clamp some of the Deck pieces to the top and bottom to hold the bridge square and then glue 2 more on the ends of top and a couple in place for the actual deck. In pic4 I've added more decking pices and added cross bracing across top!! That's where i'm at now!!!
> 
> Dave


Nice work.:thumbsup:

Now if we can only find a Z modeler.:laugh:

436 views of the thread now and not one Z man/ (woman)

I am beginning to think there are none. (at least here)

SUB do you have any Z?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Nice work.:thumbsup:
> 
> Now if we can only find a Z modeler.:laugh:
> 
> ...


Hi big ed,
Thanks for looking at my "Z stuff" The way I see it is that model railroaders need to broaden their horizons a bit and see just what is going on in the other scales!!! I do admit though that Z scale is kind of had to "SEE"
By the way thanks for last nights conversation we had about those trestles!!
I looked for quite a while after that and I couldn't find a thing that even closely resembles that type of construction!!!
Have a nice evening!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi big ed,
> Thanks for looking at my "Z stuff" The way I see it is that model railroaders need to broaden their horizons a bit and see just what is going on in the other scales!!! I do admit though that Z scale is kind of had to "SEE"
> By the way thanks for last nights conversation we had about those trestles!!
> I looked for quite a while after that and I couldn't find a thing that even closely resembles that type of construction!!!
> ...



Thats all I could find too, was the boy scouts trestle bridge lashed with rope.

Does anyone here know of any old RR trestles being held together by rope? 
I am talking about when RR's first started running.
Old trestles.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's some more on the Z scale covered bridge!!!

Got all the decking in place and cut paneling for the side covering and I think I will cut a piece to be used for a roadway as an extra piece in case the Z scale modeler (WHO EVER THAT MAY BE)?? hwell:will want to use the bridge for a roadway instead of a railroad bridge!!
You can see by the photo that a necessary item in building Z scale bridges is TWEEZERS!!! POSSIBLY SOMETHING YOU LARGER SCALE MODELERS don't have to use, at least very often.

Cheers ...... Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi there you Z scale modelers, where ever you my be hiding

Here are 2 more pictures of the Z scale covered bridge I'm building!!

It's getting close to being finished and when It's done it will be "FOR SALE"

Cheers ..... Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess no one knows of any RR trestles that were lashed together with rope back in the horse and buggies days.hwell::dunno:

I wouldn't make any more then one of them in Z.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Big Ed,

I'm not surprised that you think no one made trestles with rope!!:laugh:
I don't think they ever did either. I can see trains crossing that type of trestle and causing the ropes to flex and become loose and then the next train comes along and the whole mish-mash collapses.:thumbsdown:

Thanks for looking at my Z bridge I really doubt that it will actually sell here. There just doesn't seem to be any Z modelers around. 
No worry:thumbsup:there's always EBAY and my Bonanza site, plus I belong to a couple of Yahoo Z scale Groups:thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi Big Ed,
> 
> I'm not surprised that you think no one made trestles with rope!!:laugh:
> I don't think they ever did either. I can see trains crossing that type of trestle and causing the ropes to flex and become loose and then the next train comes along and the whole mish-mash collapses.:thumbsdown:
> ...



Yes I think I saw one z buyer on e bay once.:laugh:

Maybe back in the Civil war days they lashed one together after it was blown up to get the train rolling again.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey David check out the way this old bridge is made.

A lot of Bethlehem Steel I bet used to roll over it as it is from the Allentown, Pa area.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One more old bridge from Bethlehem Steel country before I hit the sack.:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Big Ed,

Thanks for those 2 pictures of the Steel truss bridges!!!!

That first one was really quite different from anything I've seen before!hwell:
It looked like those linked rods just above the track level on both sides allowed the whole bridge to flex somewhat I would say a very strange design!!!!

As your pictures show, there is lots of detail to almost all steel type truss bridges, takes a long time to scratch build one of those, and that's why I stick with the wood trusses. I'm going to start a thread today for my covered bridge and see if anything happens
I doubt if anything willhwell::thumbsdown: It was fun building though:laugh:
Cheers. Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Hey David check out the way this old bridge is made.
> 
> A lot of Bethlehem Steel I bet used to roll over it as it is from the Allentown, Pa area.:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 4974


Ed,

That's a bit of an odd truss design on the upper portion of that bridge, huh? I do like the double-gage tracks. And the "dogbone" tension tierods near the base, too.

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> I guess no one knows of any RR trestles that were lashed together with rope back in the horse and buggies days.hwell::dunno:
> 
> I wouldn't make any more then one of them in Z.


Hey Big Ed,

I just sold that Z scale covered bridge!!!!

Listed it on my Z scale Yahoo group site and had a Doctor fellow grab it up!!
Just thought I'd let you know
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You got to make more of Z's now.

That first bridge is strange TJ.
I think the extra rails were just some protection against derailing.
Not sure though. That bridge must have handled a lot of weight, because Bethlehem Steel Plant was a stone throw away.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> You got to make more of Z's now.
> 
> That first bridge is strange TJ.
> I think the extra rails were just some protection against derailing.
> Not sure though. That bridge must have handled a lot of weight, because Bethlehem Steel Plant was a stone throw away.


Com'on big ed!!!whatcha trying to do!!! confuse me!!
First you said make only one and now your telling me to make some more. If I keep listening to you I'm going to be going around in circles

Cheers:laugh::laugh::laughave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Com'on big ed!!!whatcha trying to do!!! confuse me!!
> First you said make only one and now your telling me to make some more. If I keep listening to you I'm going to be going around in circles
> 
> Cheers:laugh::laugh::laughave



But you sold it?
You got to stock the shelf with another?

I am waiting to see your T scale bridge now.:laugh:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> But you sold it?
> You got to stock the shelf with another?
> 
> I am waiting to see your T scale bridge now.:laugh:


HUH!!! "T SCALE" just what is that!!
I lived in Indianapolis (born there in 1936) YEAH I'M AN OLD FART, I went to the railroad station when I was 10-12, I donoo, too far back for me to remember!! and they had a model railroad display of a TT scale railroad
I think I saw some TT scale adds in Model Railroader in the 40's or 50's, not sure. I think that scale died on the vine!!!!hwell::thumbsdown: I havn't heard anything about TT scale since:thumbsdown: and I have never heard of "T SCALE" Just what archaic area did you get that from

LOTS of Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

David,

TT scale is 1:120

T scale is 1:450 ... super tiny.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> HUH!!! "T SCALE" just what is that!!
> I lived in Indianapolis (born there in 1936) YEAH I'M AN OLD FART, I went to the railroad station when I was 10-12, I donoo, too far back for me to remember!! and they had a model railroad display of a TT scale railroad
> I think I saw some TT scale adds in Model Railroader in the 40's or 50's, not sure. I think that scale died on the vine!!!!hwell::thumbsdown: I havn't heard anything about TT scale since:thumbsdown: and I have never heard of "T SCALE" Just what archaic area did you get that from
> 
> LOTS of Cheers, Dave



Read this thread,"you old fart".

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4896&page=2



I know I know,.......................I'm sorry!

It should be,


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Read this thread,"you old fart".
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4896&page=2
> 
> ...


Hi big ed and TJ
Okay, Okay, I'm wrong again!!! I'm just out of touch with all these
"NEW FANGELLED" devices!! according to TJ, TT scale is 1/120 and T scale is 1/450!!hwell:impossible to see!!! I saw that engine setting on the pencilWhen I build a Z scale trestle the posts and cap are 1/16 square and the sway braces are .020 x .040 and that means in T scale their half that size:thumbsdown: Northeastern scale lumber makes basswood strips that small so Big Ed why don't you build that
"T" scale bridge:laugh::laugh::laugh: I have enough trouble in Z scale to keep from breaking things.hwell:
Cheers,Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

David,

They don't grow trees small enough to make timber for T-scale bridges! 

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> They don't grow trees small enough to make timber for T-scale bridges!
> 
> TJ


Well TJ,
That sounds great, because I didn't want to build a "T SCALE BRIDGE''
anyway:thumbsdown:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*T scale bridge*

Hi big ed,

Just had another thought!! It takes a while for an old fart to come up with ideas I really don't have time to do a T scale bridge or a Z scale bridge!! My workbench has turned into a HO workbench! So I won't be responding to any T scale or TT scale or Z scale comments I am now a "HO SCALE MODELER":laugh::laugh::laugh: So that's where you will find me now.
You got to keep on your toes to keep up with the "SPEEDY OLD FART"
Your probably catching some ZZZZZZZ's now, but if I new how to make this message set of an alarm at your place, I'd do it:laugh::laugh: Tomorrow is Sunday anyway!!!!

Cheers and have a nice day anyway Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*Z scale Trestle*

Hi all,

Here's what's on my worktable now!!!

It's a 15" long double track Z scale trestle!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's what's on my worktable now!!!
> 
> ...


Well The Z scale double track trestle is finished and shipped!!

Here's the pic!!

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dave,

Great work, as usual.

How do you package/ship something like that to make sure that it doesn't get damaged en route?

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Dave,
> 
> Great work, as usual.
> 
> ...


Hi TJ,

I wrap all my bridges in the small type bubble wrap, surround the wrapped bridge with soft foam and the peanut packaging stuff making sure there is no movement inside, and lay strips of cardboard or thick styrofoam pieces across the top to support the sides of the box so it is very difficult to squeeze the box and use plenty of tape. If the bridge arrived broken, it would probably mean that someone stood on it.

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:

Thanks!


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Dave,
> 
> Great work, as usual.
> 
> ...


Hi TJ,

I know this is a very old thread but because of a recent experience I had I remembered this question of yours. I have realized that it is impossible to package a bridge to insure there will be no damage!!!:thumbsdown:
I recently had a bridge returned because of damage by UPS. The box was crushed by 2" on the ends and no mater how well it is packaged it would have been damaged, regardless of what scale it is. Something very heavy had to have slid into the end of the box during transit. I fixed it and returned it to the customer in fine shape. Thankfully that doesn't happen very much.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And then there's FedEx ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--4U4BkulC0


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

As Red Green says 'fragile is french for 'throw underhand'"


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What makes you think there was ever a trestle held together with rope? How could that possibly work? Pete


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*My latest bridge*

Hi all,

Okay all you Z scale modelers, COME AND GET IT before it disappears into oblivion. Here is my latest Z scale bridge design that is in the works.
It will finally be when it's finished a Timber Deck truss and trestle bridge.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't know you could get toothpicks small enough to make a Z-scale bridge.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I didn't know you could get toothpicks small enough to make a Z-scale bridge.


Hi gunrunner,

There are little elves that come around and give me the material because they know that there are very few Z scale bridge makers out there.:laugh::laugh:
The problem is there are very few buyers alsohwell: So I just have to bide my time and wait for that one buyer.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I knew you had a secret source.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I knew you had a secret source.


Hi gunrunner,

The one problem that bothers me is that I keep getting all these people looking at my bridges and saying, nice, love it, great job, can't wait to get one, etc
and not getting buyers makes me nervous because I think everyone's waiting for Dec. 21,2012 :thumbsdown:to see what's going to happen and when it comes and goes as they all have in the past:thumbsup:then I am going to get hit with dozens of orders that I can't possibly fill
I'm just one little old guy all by myself and I don't think the elves will 
help me:laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well David, I know that's what I'm waiting for. 

Seriously, I don't have a place for one, but I'm thinking of one for an O-scale modular layout. Your kind of workmanship for our exhibit would be great. Stuff for other scales doesn't do me any good, but I can appreciate it.  I only see a couple of examples of O-scale bridges on your site, I guess the demand is just not there for that size.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well David, I know that's what I'm waiting for.
> 
> Seriously, I don't have a place for one, but I'm thinking of one for an O-scale modular layout. Your kind of workmanship for our exhibit would be great. Stuff for other scales doesn't do me any good, but I can appreciate it.  I only see a couple of examples of O-scale bridges on your site, I guess the demand is just not there for that size.


Well gunrunner, "YOU HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD" The demand for O scale and Z scale is quite small. S scale is the worst :thumbsdown:, and that's one of the reasons I have never built one in S scale. the other one is I believe most S scaler's would do it themselves, because they have very few structure kits to choose from and they have probably been scratch building from the get go.

Thanks again, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see lots of other designs on your site, can you build some of those other designs in O-scale? Should be easier than building in Z-scale, you can use bigger fingers!


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I see lots of other designs on your site, can you build some of those other designs in O-scale? Should be easier than building in Z-scale, you can use bigger fingers!


Yeah gunrunner there are some that I could do in O scale, But most of the combination type of bridges are so long that I couldn't even get the box for one in my car. They would be 4 feet or longer in length. One fellow contacted once for an O scale trestle over 4 feet long and 2 feet high and I declined to quote the bridge for him. I did build one HO trestle that was 52 inches long, but I built it in 3 sections. and it wasn't very high either. Regular trestles or single thru trusses, pony trusses and the covered bridges could all be done in O scale. Most all of the combination type of bridges don't lend themselves to building them in sections and then having to assemble them together. I've attached a drawing of that trestle I built in sections and you can see it wasn't that hard to assemble for the buyer. He was actually very pleased with the way I made the joining areas.
Hope this more or less answers your question.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess shipping is the wild card for O-scale, they do get pretty big. Just curious, how do you ship those and keep them from getting damaged in shipment?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I guess shipping is the wild card for O-scale, they do get pretty big. Just curious, how do you ship those and keep them from getting damaged in shipment?


Morning gunrunner,

I package all my bridges in the same manner. The bridge is wrapped in small bubble wrap and the area around the bridge is filled with the foam peanut things and shredded paper. if there is lots of room in the box I will fill some of the area with foam insulation material. If a bridge has walkways I will add strips of soft foam the length of the bridge to protect the railings. They are the most fragile part. One bridge of mine was damaged in shipment and no mater how well I would have packaged it, it would have been damaged. The box was crushed on the ends by 2 inches. It looked like an accordion. It was returned to me and I repaired it and sent it back to the buyer.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi gunrunner,
> 
> The one problem that bothers me is that I keep getting all these people looking at my bridges and saying, nice, love it, great job, can't wait to get one, etc
> and not getting buyers makes me nervous because I think everyone's waiting for Dec. 21,2012 :thumbsdown:to see what's going to happen and when it comes and goes as they all have in the past:thumbsup:then I am going to get hit with dozens of orders that I can't possibly fill
> ...



Hey...I bought one.

Mine made it OK from the west coast to the east coast.
Well packed. Like he said you would have to run it over with a train to damage it.

Plus the extra foam packing David put in is going to be put to good use on future mountains.:thumbsup:

I think a lift or swing bridge would sell like hotcakes.:laugh:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Hey...I bought one.
> 
> Mine made it OK from the west coast to the east coast.
> Well packed. Like he said you would have to run it over with a train to damage it.
> ...


Hi big ed,
Nice hearing from you.:thumbsup:Always get a laugh out of your messages.
Thanks for buying the bridgeif I didn't say it before and thanks for the:thumbsupn my packagingMuch appreciated.
I guess you noticed I'm back to building another Z scale bridge:laugh: When I'm finished, I will put it up for sale on a couple of Z scale Yahoo groups I'm a member of It's doubtful any Z scaler's on the forum will even look at it.
I sometimes wonder where they are at.
You need a shovel big ed, YOUR IN A RUT!!! with lift or swing bridges:laugh: Hey!! Why don't you build one I would love to see your work

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi big ed,
> Nice hearing from you.:thumbsup:Always get a laugh out of your messages.
> Thanks for buying the bridgeif I didn't say it before and thanks for the:thumbsupn my packagingMuch appreciated.
> I guess you noticed I'm back to building another Z scale bridge:laugh: When I'm finished, I will put it up for sale on a couple of Z scale Yahoo groups I'm a member of It's doubtful any Z scaler's on the forum will even look at it.
> ...



I forgot to add a Drawbridge.

I have been toying with the ideal to make one.
But not like you make them. I got a different ideal for an O gauge motorized swing bridge.:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> I forgot to add a Drawbridge.
> 
> I have been toying with the ideal to make one.
> But not like you make them. I got a different ideal for an O gauge motorized swing bridge.:thumbsup:


Hi big ed,

Don't worry about forgetting!!! I do it all the time:laugh::laugh:

If you got an idea for a bridge, then GO FOR IT:thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*Z scale bridge finished*

Well I finished the Z scale bridge, but I don't think the 3 Z scale modelers shown on the forum are around very much and doubt they are even interested!!! So I will just put it up on EBAY after my HO bridge listing finishes tomorrow. Here's the photos
Cheers, Dave


----------



## JR59 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great work David! I know you have put a lot of time to build that Trestle. I was 20 Years in Z-Scale. My Z-Scale Website is www.zscalegallery.com

best Regards
Jürg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess you did find a source for those really small toothpicks. 

Looks great, you once again prove you do impressive work. :thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

JR59 said:


> Great work David! I know you have put a lot of time to build that Trestle. I was 20 Years in Z-Scale. My Z-Scale Website is www.zscalegallery.com
> 
> best Regards
> Jürg





gunrunnerjohn said:


> I guess you did find a source for those really small toothpicks.
> 
> Looks great, you once again prove you do impressive work. :thumbsup:[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## JR59 (Oct 4, 2012)

David, my Steam Engines are from MTL (Mogul) and AZL. AZL will soon release their Mikado Steam Engine.
My Milwaukee Hudson is from Aspenmodel:

http://www.aspenmodel.com/en/content/details.php?art_id=7

best Regards
Jürg


----------



## JR59 (Oct 4, 2012)

Here are two shots from a mini Diorama compard to a can of Beer


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice work JR.:thumbsup:

What are you asking for the Z trestle David? You never know if a Z man is watching here. A sale here might save you some fees.

The parts you left white/gray (toothpicks?) on the bridge in the center, what are they called? Are they metal?
Would they have been used on something like that way back when? Or would it have been made of all wood?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

JR59 said:


> David, my Steam Engines are from MTL (Mogul) and AZL. AZL will soon release their Mikado Steam Engine.
> My Milwaukee Hudson is from Aspenmodel:
> 
> http://www.aspenmodel.com/en/content/details.php?art_id=7
> ...


Hello Jurg,
Thank you for the information!!much appreciated.
First I made the assumption that MTL was Micro trains line and AZL was American trains line. i have the feeling that these smaller loco's are all fairly recent designs and you are kind of testing them out of the manufacturers. That may be the wrong assumption, but it was my first thought. I couldn't find anything from either place except diesels and the large steam loco's.
Anyway thanks for the info. I guess these loco's will be available in the distant future. By the way I like your dioramas very much.

Regards, Dave


----------



## JR59 (Oct 4, 2012)

David, Micro Trains Line did the Moguls more then 10 Years ago. They had a price tag of 499$, sometimes you can find one for around 700$ on Ebay. Märklin did a Mikado and a Pacific, those are now very cheap to get. BTW thanks for your kind words.

best Regards
Jürg


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Nice work JR.:thumbsup:
> 
> What are you asking for the Z trestle David? You never know if a Z man is watching here. A sale here might save you some fees.
> 
> ...


Hi big ed,
I will be listing that bridge for $65. I really don't know who on the forum would be interested in it. There are only 3 members and it has been quite a while since they even posted anything, and my impression is that they are just testing to see if they actually want to start a Z scale layout. Anyway it will be up on EBAY today if they want to bid on it. There are a couple of Z scale Yahoo groups that I'm a member of and I have sold bridges there.
Now for your question?? The gray colored vertical pieces between the X crossed braces are called tension rods. They were on your O scale bridge also. The design is a Howe deck truss and the Howe Thru truss and pony trusses all used those tension rods. I can't say for sure if all timber truss bridge types used them but they were common on the Howe truss. They called it a revolutionary design when they first came into use back in the middle 1800's. Used a lot in the northern areas where lumber was plentiful. 
I have seen some steel bridges with similar use of tension rods. Just depends on the design. I believe they were about 2 or 3 inches in diameter, depending on the length of the bridge span
So there you are. don't bet your life on all this information because I have been known to make mistakes:laugh::laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

David-Stockwell said:


> Well I finished the Z scale bridge, but I don't think the 3 Z scale modelers shown on the forum are around very much and doubt they are even interested!!! So I will just put it up on EBAY after my HO bridge listing finishes tomorrow. Here's the photos
> Cheers, Dave





gunrunnerjohn said:


> I guess you did find a source for those really small toothpicks.
> 
> Looks great, you once again prove you do impressive work. :thumbsup:





big ed said:


> Nice work JR.:thumbsup:
> 
> What are you asking for the Z trestle David? You never know if a Z man is watching here. A sale here might save you some fees.
> 
> ...


Hi All,
Just sold that last Z scale bridge on EBAY this morning to a fellow in Germany. People have been wondering where the Z scale modelers are?? Well I can tell you Their in Australia, Belgium, Canada, the U.K., Germany, France, and Switzerland. I have sold Z scale bridges to people in all those places.
I don't know what thread it was but someone on the forum was concerned about selling on EBAY World Wide. I've been doing it since I started building bridges in 2008 and have had no problems at all. 

Cheers, have a great day, Dave


----------



## JR59 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello David

Germany has a big growing Z Group with many Members modeling the US Railroads but they are also not supported from the Railroad Magazins, that's bad.

best Regards
Jürg


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

JR59 said:


> Hello David
> 
> Germany has a big growing Z Group with many Members modeling the US Railroads but they are also not supported from the Railroad Magazins, that's bad.
> 
> ...


Hi Jurg,
I would agree with you about the lack of support. This forum has a very large membership of modelers, but in Z scale the membership is almost non-existent, I also belong to a couple of Z scale Yahoo Groups and the activity has been very small in the last couple of years. Of course Z scale prices are still fairly high and that is a deterrent for the average modeler, like the $700 price you mentioned for that MTL steam loco we talked about earlier. Just something I can't afford. The American economy is also another deterrent.hwell::thumbsdown: That's just the way things are!!!!

Regards, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Time to build another Z bridge now.:thumbsup:
Maybe 2.

Get back to work now.Break time over.

David, over your chicken container yellow packing, what colors do you use to paint them and what order do they go on?

The block structures I made for the base of the David Stockwell Bridge are not going to be used. I will use them on my electric swing bridge. 

I started on something else for the base and I was thinking on expanding your rock you made.
I want to duplicate the color. 
It is either that or if I add on, I will have to paint your rock to match mine, I would rather match what you got.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Time to build another Z bridge now.:thumbsup:
> Maybe 2.
> 
> Get back to work now.Break time over.
> ...


Hi big ed,
First off, i can't build any more Z scale bridges for the time being, because I'm out of woodhwell::thumbsdown: And I'm not going to buy any for a while. I had eye surgery for a detached retina about 3 months ago. So far I haven't seen any charges and have no idea how much I'm going to need when they start coming in, so i'm hanging on to all the cash I can right now.
Surprised your not going to use those stone bases you made, they were looking good!!All the paint I use are acrylic craft type paints. craft shops and also Wal-Mart here handle them. The colors are flesh tones, orange, and a chocolate brown, plus gray for weathering and just softening the shades. You will also want something for the waterline too,won't you?? There's no particular order, just pick and choose. Hope that's of some help

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry, I was eating some sirloin.:thumbsup:
.
The more I looked at the stone base I made the more I think it was too big.
They won't go to waste, I got plans for them.

Right now I made different ones out of fresh mushroom foam packs. They are smaller. I just can't duplicate your colors, I might just leave it as two different kinds of rock.

I am working on a more of dirt base with a smaller rock base under yours. Then I got to figure out the dirt/rock sides that the trestle will mold into.
Taking in account that for now it will be just like a shelf diorama and later I will tie it into the expansion. 
Tanks for your secret recipe.:thumbsup:

For those who don't know what we are talking about it is this,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13154

A project I started years ago. Well it seems like years ago.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Sorry, I was eating some sirloin.:thumbsup:
> .
> The more I looked at the stone base I made the more I think it was too big.
> They won't go to waste, I got plans for them.
> ...


Hi big ed,

There was one thing I forgot to tell you about my method of painting.
I paint all the scribed mortar joints first with a tooth pick!! It will stay within the scribed lines better than a brush and you use less paint that way also. dab a little paint on the end and roll it as you move through the scribed line. you have to it many times but the results are better.

Now lookee here what I found for you:thumbsup: A Bascule bridge!
Fantastic detailing I think. There should be enough info there for you to get started on it:laugh:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got one of those already, no need to build one.

I got plans for a swing bridge, it will turn by a motor if all goes well.
I will use the stone that I made for the David Stockwell bridge for the swing bridge.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

very nice looking bridges. Ive been contemplating tearing my N scale layout thats not even done yet to totally redo it as in scale or maybe even Z. How much stuff could I do with a 3x5 layout in Z?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

davidadelp said:


> very nice looking bridges. Ive been contemplating tearing my N scale layout thats not even done yet to totally redo it as in scale or maybe even Z. How much stuff could I do with a 3x5 layout in Z?


Hi David,
Z scale is just under 50% smaller than N scale so you can get that amount more in Z scale in more trackage and scenery. I've attached some layouts from 101 layouts which are drawn in HO. A HO layout that is 8 x 12 you could just about duplicate in a 3 x 5 size in Z scale. The first layout is the right size but it's a switch back type, but it could be revised some to make a continuos running type of layout. The last 2 can be longer than shown and the width is just about right. I didn't intend that they be duplicated, it's just to give you an idea of what you could do in Z scale as far as track work, scenery, and structures are concerned> 
Cheers, Dave


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi David,
> Z scale is just under 50% smaller than N scale so you can get that amount more in Z scale in more trackage and scenery. I've attached some layouts from 101 layouts which are drawn in HO. A HO layout that is 8 x 12 you could just about duplicate in a 3 x 5 size in Z scale. The first layout is the right size but it's a switch back type, but it could be revised some to make a continuos running type of layout. The last 2 can be longer than shown and the width is just about right. I didn't intend that they be duplicated, it's just to give you an idea of what you could do in Z scale as far as track work, scenery, and structures are concerned>
> Cheers, Dave


Thanks I like the second one you posted. I've did some searching on eBay so far and have found Z scale is ALOT more expensive I can't really find and locomotives for less then 100 that's crazy to me specially with as small as everything is. So now I'm not sure what to so I really want to redo mine but I'm not sure how much I can do with a N scale in my space range


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

davidadelp said:


> Thanks I like the second one you posted. I've did some searching on eBay so far and have found Z scale is ALOT more expensive I can't really find and locomotives for less then 100 that's crazy to me specially with as small as everything is. So now I'm not sure what to so I really want to redo mine but I'm not sure how much I can do with a N scale in my space range


Dave you can find N scale locomotives for under $100 on EBAY, but I would think there are not very many. Almost all new engines are more than $100 now days. If you have been modeling N scale for some time, then I can understand your feelings about price. I bought most of my model railroad equipment between 1970 and 1980 and didn't pay $100 for anything. The majority of engines today are way more than $100 new!! Z scale is more expensive because of the size and also, the number of modelers is much smaller.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah I'm starting to see that. I may just have to redo my n scale cause my wife would shoot me spending 100 for one locomotive. I'm just terrible at designing track layouts


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

davidadelp said:


> Yeah I'm starting to see that. I may just have to redo my n scale cause my wife would shoot me spending 100 for one locomotive. I'm just terrible at designing track layouts


Hi Dave,
I sympathize with you and can understand your dilemma!!many times Wife's do not understand Model Railroaders?hwell: Remember one thing Hobbyist prices almost never go down. When a new TV or computer, etc with the latest gadgets comes out that is usually the highest price and frequently in a year or two they are reduced. Model trains, planes. ships miniatures, houses, etc. increase in price as time goes by!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Is there a website that you can go and design a track layout and is free to use?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

davidadelp said:


> Is there a website that you can go and design a track layout and is free to use?


David I have never tried to find a web site for designing a Model Railroad track plan!
I am a retired mechanical and printed circuit draftsman/designer by trade so it never even occurred to me to look for one!! I know there is computer software for doing it, but they are mainly for PC's and I have a Mac.hwell: I built several layouts over the years but always drew up my own plans. There may be some other people in the forum that may know!! Try posting a general layout question in the layout thread!! There may be someone that might do one for you or have information???

Cheers, Dave


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi there you Z scale modelers, where ever you my be hiding
> 
> Here are 2 more pictures of the Z scale covered bridge I'm building!!
> 
> ...


Where are the pictures? I seeeeee noootthiinnggg. Pete


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

norgale said:


> Where are the pictures? I seeeeee noootthiinnggg. Pete


Hi Pete,
I guess my mind wasn't working right at the time!!!:dunno::smilie_daumenneg:Anyway here are some pictures of Z scale covered bridges. I've built 3 to date!! They are all very similar.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

They're fantastic. I'll have to try my hand at someday.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hutch said:


> They're fantastic. I'll have to try my hand at someday.


Hi Hutch, Thanks much!! If your interested in building bridges, take a look at my Bonanza site, There are many types there to get ideas from!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## daveo228i (10 mo ago)

I love my Z’s but admittedly not a modeler. I can appreciate a crafted model, that’s just one side to Z railroading.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

